
Ask HN: Is YC being DOS'd? - Kepler-431c
I can&#x27;t get to the YC application page because it&#x27;s under heavy load. It only serves text. Is someone DOSing it so that no-one can apply?
======
tlb
It is overloaded; software team is working on it.

------
code-is-code
Not for me. Where are you located at?

~~~
Kepler-431c
SF Bay.

Try clicking on "Apply to Winter 2018" at
[https://www.ycombinator.com/apply/](https://www.ycombinator.com/apply/)

It's only when you click that link you get the slowdown.

